

Ask HN: Stop Using My Pics Without My Permission - pcharles

Are there any services that scan the web to see if people are using pics of you without your consent?
======
wgeorgecook
Google reverse image search

[http://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/images/searchbyi...](http://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/images/searchbyimage.html)

------
bdfh42
If the pics were taken in a public place then (in most jurisdictions) you have
no legitimate complaint. Arguing about just what constitutes a public place
could be a fun way to spend a lot of money on lawyers.

